# Tested/Untested Powerlifting Feds



## kingy_88

Im thinking of giving powerlifting a go so i need to joing a federation so i can compete, i understand there are tested and untested federations, i have used gear before and am currently running my second cycle therefore i assume i should join a untested fed.

Surely there are people competing in the tested feds that are actually using gear i mean if there competing in small local comp surly they cannot afford to test everyone.

Can anyone reccomend me a fed to join, i live in lincoln so would be midlands based.


----------



## Mowgli

BPC is best bet mate, I'll be joining next year. There's usually a Northern and Southern qualifier for the British (but don't think there was a northern qual this year... correct me if I'm wrong).

www.powerliftinguk.com


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Mowgli said:


> BPC is best bet mate, I'll be joining next year. There's usually a Northern and Southern qualifier for the British (but don't think there was a northern qual this year... correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> www.powerliftinguk.com


Nope, there wasnt a northens this yr I think, shame reli as it meant most the northern lads had to go to the southern one, more of a treck for them.

Southerns has passed already, next bpc comp is actually this weekend at bodypower bench and deadlift only comp, but entries obviously are closed, then theres the british finals which requires an invite, so realistically the next BPC comp you can enter is the UK Open, perfect for your first comp, not a qualifier but brilliantly run, as the guy whos running the british is also running the UK Open 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kingy_88

Merat said:


> Nope, there wasnt a northens this yr I think, shame reli as it meant most the northern lads had to go to the southern one, more of a treck for them.
> 
> Southerns has passed already, next bpc comp is actually this weekend at bodypower bench and deadlift only comp, but entries obviously are closed, then theres the british finals which requires an invite, so realistically the next BPC comp you can enter is the UK Open, perfect for your first comp, not a qualifier but brilliantly run, as the guy whos running the british is also running the UK Open
> 
> Hope this helps.


BPC is a untested fed isnt it IIRC. I will have a look on the website.

I weigh around 100kg any idea what sort of weight i need to be shifting to be at all competative, by competative i mean not coming dead last lol


----------



## Mowgli

Yeah it's untested pal. Qualifying totals for the British are here: http://www.powerliftinguk.com/content.php?121

Not 100% how the categories work, but I'm guessing a 100kg class adult male (non-junior) is Grade 1? So 740kg to qualify for the British.


----------



## kingy_88

Mowgli said:


> Yeah it's untested pal. Qualifying totals for the British are here: http://www.powerliftinguk.com/content.php?121
> 
> Not 100% how the categories work, but I'm guessing a 100kg class adult male (non-junior) is Grade 1? So 740kg to qualify for the British.


740kg thats a big total, atm im my 1RM (all guess work) deadlift 220-230, bench 120-140, squat 160-180 so at worst would be around 500kg

I better get stuck into a good strength routine


----------



## brianwardle

Are you competing raw or equipped?


----------



## kingy_88

brianwardle said:


> Are you competing raw or equipped?


I will be doing upequipped mate


----------



## Guest

kingy_88 said:


> 740kg thats a big total, atm im my 1RM (all guess work) deadlift 220-230, bench 120-140, squat 160-180 so at worst would be around 500kg
> 
> I better get stuck into a good strength routine


If your expecting to walk into a British final then your either gifted or stupid.

500 is a decent start mate. Join a fed, have a laugh, meet some great guys and girls and worry about a bigger total later.


----------



## brianwardle

kingy_88 said:


> I will be doing upequipped mate


Cool. I have competed in powerlifting for about three years (unequipped) and its amazing how much more a meet gets out of you. some say 10% which isn't bad! Just enter something and get used to the set up.

Unless your extremely gifted in terms of strength. I would look to improve on your own lifts rather than trying to compete with others as you will probably be left disappointed. I did this in my second meet where I set my opening lifts too high after seeing what every one else was doing. I missed my squat opener which set a poor tone for the rest of the meet.

Some people suggest opening with a lift you can triple or something around 90% of your gym max. I find this a helpfull guide for building confidence etc.


----------



## kingy_88

mikex101 said:


> If your expecting to walk into a British final then your either gifted or stupid.
> 
> 500 is a decent start mate. Join a fed, have a laugh, meet some great guys and girls and worry about a bigger total later.


British final and things like that haven't even crossed my mind mate.


----------



## Greyphantom

Merat said:


> Nope, there wasnt a northens this yr I think, shame reli as it meant most the northern lads had to go to the southern one, more of a treck for them.
> 
> Southerns has passed already, next bpc comp is actually this weekend at bodypower bench and deadlift only comp, but entries obviously are closed, then theres the british finals which requires an invite, so realistically the next BPC comp you can enter is the UK Open, perfect for your first comp, not a qualifier but brilliantly run, as the guy whos running the british is also running the UK Open
> 
> Hope this helps.


I am doing the UK open in sep, well I will be if Dave puts the dates up... lol... really looking forward to it...


----------



## kingy_88

Greyphantom said:


> I am doing the UK open in sep, well I will be if Dave puts the dates up... lol... really looking forward to it...


looks like ill see you there then mate, im going to sign my self up to give me something to aim for.

What are your lifts ?


----------



## Greyphantom

kingy_88 said:


> looks like ill see you there then mate, im going to sign my self up to give me something to aim for.
> 
> What are your lifts ?


not enough at the moment but getting there lol... Squat/bench/dead 200/120/240 but I have a set of goals for the meet thats more...


----------



## Guest

kingy_88 said:


> British final and things like that haven't even crossed my mind mate.


My reply was in relation to the post re British qualifying totals really mate.

Seriously. Just got to a comp and have a go. Ive only done a handfull but would like to think its something i could continue to do for many years to come. Im never going to be the strongest guy there. but i love the buzz when i get on the platform.


----------



## kingy_88

Greyphantom said:


> not enough at the moment but getting there lol... Squat/bench/dead 200/120/240 but I have a set of goals for the meet thats more...


 Thats good lifting mate, i need to get my name down ang go for it. Iknow i need to eat to gain strength but i dont want to put any fat on !



mikex101 said:


> My reply was in relation to the post re British qualifying totals really mate.
> 
> Seriously. Just got to a comp and have a go. Ive only done a handfull but would like to think its something i could continue to do for many years to come. Im never going to be the strongest guy there. but i love the buzz when i get on the platform.


As you say i need to get my name down and give it a bash, i might not even like it. Do you think you need someone with you at a comp for support/help because i aint really got anyone for that sort of thing.


----------



## kingy_88

Hit a 200kg squat the other day, thing 210 is doable so im really looking foward to getting my name down for the bpc uk open


----------



## Greyphantom

mate tbh you should not be worrying about fat gain if youre training hard and eating well (not clean but well) then you wont really put that much on....


----------



## ElfinTan

Just DO IT!!! I did with only 2/3 months PL training and I LOVE it. The first goal was to get a total. I didn't even worry about what anyone else was doing because it wasn't going to make me stronger. Get there, get a total and have fun. Only after you have an 'official' total can you make plans to new goals, until you have the score on the board in comp everything is just speculation, once you have it then and only then do you have a start line and can start a push forward. Get the comp experience because it is very different than lifting in the gym, find you feet and then regroup, replan and go for your next total.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Im buzzing to give a comp a go also the whole atmosphere experience looks wicked!


----------



## NovemberDelta

If you are natural BDFPA is a decent fed. As people say just get involved, don't worry about what the others are lifting, compete against yourself.


----------



## kingy_88

Greyphantom said:


> mate tbh you should not be worrying about fat gain if youre training hard and eating well (not clean but well) then you wont really put that much on....


i think like you say eat well train hard should be fine and add more cardio if i need to.



ElfinTan said:


> Just DO IT!!! I did with only 2/3 months PL training and I LOVE it. The first goal was to get a total. I didn't even worry about what anyone else was doing because it wasn't going to make me stronger. Get there, get a total and have fun. Only after you have an 'official' total can you make plans to new goals, until you have the score on the board in comp everything is just speculation, once you have it then and only then do you have a start line and can start a push forward. Get the comp experience because it is very different than lifting in the gym, find you feet and then regroup, replan and go for your next total.


Thanks for the encouragment tan, i am planning on the bpc uk open in september so gives me a solid 3 months to get ready.



niall01 said:


> If you are natural BDFPA is a decent fed. As people say just get involved, don't worry about what the others are lifting, compete against yourself.


currently not natural mate so thought about the BPC.


----------



## ElfinTan

I will be there in September too!


----------



## NovemberDelta

kingy_88 said:


> currently not natural mate so thought about the BPC.


If you are not natural then be prepared to be in the lower orders with a total of 500KG @ 100KG, cos that is in the lower orders of a natural meet. But don't let that put you off, you gotta start somewhere. You will get motivation, tips and a buzz from competing anyway.


----------



## kingy_88

ElfinTan said:


> I will be there in September too!


cool will see you there then.



niall01 said:


> If you are not natural then be prepared to be in the lower orders with a total of 500KG @ 100KG, cos that is in the lower orders of a natural meet. But don't let that put you off, you gotta start somewhere. You will get motivation, tips and a buzz from competing anyway.


Noth bothered about that mate its will be my first comp and ive never done any kind of powerlifting training so ive got the next 4 months to improve. Im just looking foward ti the experiance dude


----------



## Greyphantom

ElfinTan said:


> I will be there in September too!


now I am nervous... 



niall01 said:


> If you are not natural then be prepared to be in the lower orders with a total of 500KG @ 100KG, cos that is in the lower orders of a natural meet. But don't let that put you off, you gotta start somewhere. You will get motivation, tips and a buzz from competing anyway.


true but is that equipped or unequipped, I have been struggling to find raw totals and qualification numbers, although tbf it could be that I just dont know what I am looking at on the tables


----------



## NovemberDelta

Greyphantom said:


> now I am nervous...
> 
> true but is that equipped or unequipped, I have been struggling to find raw totals and qualification numbers, although tbf it could be that I just dont know what I am looking at on the tables


That's unequipped. check out the BDFPA website for totals and qual numbers. It is tested but still will give you an idea.

I think the British qualifying for the 110KG class, which would encompas the OP at 102KG, is 570KG unequipped.

Obviously untested feds I would expect to see high higher numbers.

If you need guidance in reading the tables tell me in a reply on here and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Greyphantom

niall01 said:


> That's unequipped. check out the BDFPA website for totals and qual numbers. It is tested but still will give you an idea.
> 
> I think the British qualifying for the 110KG class, which would encompas the OP at 102KG, is 570KG unequipped.
> 
> Obviously untested feds I would expect to see high higher numbers.


thanks mate, info much appreciated...


----------



## NovemberDelta

I would add that although qualifying totals are worth a look first timers wouldn't generally expect to hit them. Don't let them put you off if they are higher than you expected


----------



## ElfinTan

Greyphantom said:


> now I am nervous...


Once you have been to the Brits in July you will be more excited than nervous and will see first hand what the atmosphere is like.


----------



## ElfinTan

kingy_88 said:


> cool will see you there then.


You should try to make it to the finals too in July to just soak if all up, see how it runs etc then when you come to do it yourself it won't be an alien environment.


----------



## Greyphantom

ElfinTan said:


> Once you have been to the Brits in July you will be more excited than nervous and will see first hand what the atmosphere is like.


I cant wait Tans... DMCC has said he will take me under his wing and I can help him load so will prob do that... anything to help out and get the gist...


----------



## kingy_88

ElfinTan said:


> You should try to make it to the finals too in July to just soak if all up, see how it runs etc then when you come to do it yourself it won't be an alien environment.


I am planning on coming to watch (hopefully) will be really good to see what happend and meet a few people.

As greyphantom has said (sonewhere) if anyone wants any help with equipment or even just grabbing you a drink im more then happy to help and muck in:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well see you in 4 weeks or so then. Make yourself known...us northerners will stand out by our ooopt north accents....think powerlifting meets corrie!


----------



## Greyphantom

ElfinTan said:


> Well see you in 4 weeks or so then. Make yourself known...us northerners will stand out by our ooopt north accents....think powerlifting meets corrie!


lmao and lets be honest dear lady you do stand out yourself girl dear


----------



## ElfinTan

I have no idea what you mean lol


----------

